# MCPON under investigation



## Devildoc (Jun 15, 2018)

I've been out for a while, but he sounds like a real shit head...

‘Like working for a pop star or Hollywood diva’: Navy investigating MCPON amid reports of toxic workplace


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 15, 2018)

The comments are interesting.


----------



## CDG (Jun 15, 2018)

Color me shocked.  The Navy has a long and glorious history of this sort of thing, from the Chief ranks into the Os.  This type of dude is the exact reason I couldn't wait to ETS.


----------



## ATC87 (Jun 15, 2018)

Sounds like E-9 Cody times 10 and the exact opposite of CMSAF Wright!


----------



## CDG (Jun 15, 2018)

ATC87 said:


> Sounds like E-9 Cody times 10 and the exact opposite of CMSAF Wright!



CMSAF Cody came to a base I was at, and I volunteered to be the dude to drive him and his wife (also a retired CMsgt) around, keep the coffee cups full, etc.  Wing leadership wanted someone from the ASOS to do it, and I figured it was a good opportunity.  I found both of them to be pretty down to earth and personable.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 16, 2018)

Sounds like a real douchebag. The MCPON is supposed to represent and advocate for all the enlisted Sailors in the Navy. This guy decided to do that by turning his back on his Sailors and adopting all the worst stereotypes of the officer ranks. Navy protocol may grant this Master Chief the honors due to a three star Admiral because of his billet but that does not make him “equivalent” to a three star Admiral. He still has to salute an Ensign after all. Looks like the Navy needs to find a replacement for this egomaniac because Master Chief Giordano is failing the deck plates.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 16, 2018)

At my last unit as a corpsman before I got my commission, our company first sergeant was a real dick. He ended up becoming battalion sergeant major, and an even bigger dick.  No one could stand him, not the enlisted, not the officers.

They say adversity builds character, but that is not true. Adversity reveals character. Same as getting rank. It just reveals your true self and allows it to be magnified on a bigger stage.


----------



## ATC87 (Jun 16, 2018)

CDG said:


> CMSAF Cody came to a base I was at, and I volunteered to be the dude to drive him and his wife (also a retired CMsgt) around, keep the coffee cups full, etc.  Wing leadership wanted someone from the ASOS to do it, and I figured it was a good opportunity.  I found both of them to be pretty down to earth and personable.


I'm glad you had a good experience meeting him. His wife Athena is really nice and approachable. She was at my dad's retirement ceremony that I got to emcee.

 As a young Airman I met Chief Cody back when he was stationed at Travis AFB at an 18th Air Force Heritage Dinner. Afterwards all the GOs their Colonels and Comand Chief were very nice and shot the shit with us. Amazing what a bunch of ranking leaders can be like after a bottle or two of wine. Chief Cody on the otherhand was condensing to all of the junior enlisted there and told myself and a fellow ATC 3 level after introducing himself that he didn't appreciate my father failing his wifes facility on an inspection and told us to kick rocks. 

Fast forward a few years and he is visting Osan Air Base and after we ran a full MOPP-4 simulator problem he pulled out the back in my day we talked to real planes with our gear on and shit on what we just did. He said a few more dickish things then told us to take a picture with him. I remember the looks on everyone in the IFR room. They all had a wtf dude look. 

I'll admit that maybe my negative interactions with him have helped form a bias against him but thats my impression of him. I am glad though that not everyone has had a negative experience with him. I hope you at the very least got a coin from the man as well!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 16, 2018)

We need to get a new Navy. Because the old one's fucked up.

SEALs who think they're rock stars, ship Captains getting canned, ships crashing into each other, Fat Leonard...I'll tell you what would square the Navy away: a big war. The kind of war where ships are in actual danger of getting a torpedo or a LRASM right up the ass.

MCPON toxic leadership? Nothing about this Navy surprises me.


----------

